# Price of miniature puddle?



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

*Price of miniature poodle?*

I never had a poodle before so I have no idea for how much they sell. I found a breeder I like, she looks like a reputable breeder. She is asking $1800 for a pet quality (spay/neuter in 6 months) and $2500 for show quality of miniature poodle. Can you tell in 8 weeks if the puppy is show quality? The Sire is a champion, the Dam isn't. I just wanted to hear your opinion 

PS I'm sorry for the tipo, English is not my first language


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Evik!

Where are you from? I am in the DC/virginia area, and we paid $800 for a show quality mini, from champion/health tested parents. .. 2500 seems reallyyyy high...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

It sounded high to me too... just about every Canadian breeder I have contacted (from health tested and Champion lines) has been $1200 Cdn, or about $1100 US.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> It sounded high to me too... just about every Canadian breeder I have contacted (from health tested and Champion lines) has been $1200 Cdn, or about $1100 US.


How about shipping on from the states? Can you do that?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

$1800-$2500 and the dam isn't even finished? Wow that is high. You must be on either coast of the US. Is this puppy from a really famous line? Is it once again one of the "rare" colors?

I know a breeder who asks $2500 for her silver Minis but she breeds some of the top Minis in the country (e.g. her boy took BOV at Eukanuba and her girl was in the top 5 nationally). 

I also don't get the whole show vs. pet pricing thing. I don't like the idea that if you pony up extra cash then suddenly your puppy must be show/breeding quality. 

Everyone I know sells pet and show quality puppies for the same price. Heck, with how much work it takes to show a poodle, I think breeders should offer a discount on show puppies. Where the difference comes is usually on the backside. Most breeders I know ask for a puppy/puppies back once a show dog finishes.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

KPoos said:


> How about shipping on from the states? Can you do that?


I could yes, but I think I was unclear in my post! I don't think $1200 is high, I think $1800 and $2500 are high.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> $1800-$2500 and the dam isn't even finished? Wow that is high. You must be on either coast of the US. Is this puppy from a really famous line? Is it once again one of the "rare" colors?
> 
> I know a breeder who asks $2500 for her silver Minis but she breeds some of the top Minis in the country (e.g. her boy took BOV at Eukanuba and her girl was in the top 5 nationally).
> 
> ...


Yes because the investment and time for a show puppy is extreme! I'm going to pose this comment to my breeder and see what she says to me.:biggrin:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Yes because the investment and time for a show puppy is extreme! I'm going to pose this comment to my breeder and see what she says to me.:biggrin:



I'm serious! Finishing a dog in AKC contributes to a breeders reputation. You are doing the breeder a great service. I don't see why you could not ask for a discount on a show puppy. Put it in writing that you will finish the Poodle by age 3 or you will make up the price difference. 

This may not work for you since you have never finished a dog before, but I know that breeders discount puppies all the time if they are purchased by experienced handlers. My friend got a substantial discount on a Mini froma top breeder because she had already put 3 OTCHs and a MACH on four other dogs. The breeder was thrilled to get a poodle into her hands. Heck! I offered to GIVE her a Standard puppy for free, but she only does Minis.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I'm serious! Finishing a dog in AKC contributes to a breeders reputation. You are doing the breeder a great service. I don't see why you could not ask for a discount on a show puppy. Put it in writing that you will finish the Poodle by age 3 or you will make up the price difference.
> 
> This may not work for you since you have never finished a dog before, but I know that breeders discount puppies all the time if they are purchased by experienced handlers. My friend got a substantial discount on a Mini froma top breeder because she had already put 3 OTCHs and a MACH on four other dogs. The breeder was thrilled to get a poodle into her hands. Heck! I offered to GIVE her a Standard puppy for free, but she only does Minis.


Well, she's pretty easy going. She offered to let me pay out her asking price on him so she might be willing to do that I don't know. She does know the costs of finishing a puppy because she finished her bitch and is now showing another dog that she got from Donnchada. She's not a pro and she's been where I am so she knows what I'm getting myself into. She is a true hobbyist and didn't even want to breed that litter but it was a stipulation I think. I didn't really ask why they talked her into the breeding. She wanted these dogs to end up in good pet homes so they wouldn't have to end up in crates and kennels all day long. She was very happy to find a person like me that wanted to show but would still have the dog as my pet. I think she's worried about what other kennels would say if it got out that she did something like that (reduced cost for show home).


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Hi Evik!
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> I live now in NJ, the breeder is from NY. But originally I'm from Czech republic, so excuse some mistakes, I was used to "pudle"


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm also new to forums, so I don't know well how to respond properly, hope you will understand.



cbrand said:


> $1800-$2500 and the dam isn't even finished? Wow that is high. You must be on either coast of the US. Is this puppy from a really famous line? Is it once again one of the "rare" colors?
> 
> It is from a line recommended here, but the original breeder is too far, so I picked the closer one, but now I'm not sure :nono: (did I mention I love your smiles)
> 
> ...


I totally agree. My step daughter lives in Europe and is showing(successfully) her Newfoundland. She received 1/3 of the puppy price back from her breeder when her dog got first champion. She had in contract two years to do it. She was shocked when I told her here is the opposite. But what do I know. That is why I'm here, trying to learn to not to make a mistake and learn more about poodles


----------

